# 140 INCH 10 POINTER FROM SILVER lAKE WMA



## kaylabug (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the biggest deer I have ever shot. I killed it Thursday (1-5-12) by hunting a scrap line located close to a bedding area. What ya think of him:


----------



## RNC (Jan 8, 2012)

Im thinkin you scored big in 2012 !

CONGRATS !


----------



## T.P. (Jan 8, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats!!!


----------



## 12pointer (Jan 8, 2012)

Super Great Buck  !!  I have hunted there 3 or 4 times killed a decent  8 pt nothing like that one Congrats !!!


----------



## BradMyers (Jan 8, 2012)

Congrats!!! Fine buck.


----------



## Hoss (Jan 8, 2012)

Lotta mass there.  Great buck, Congrats.

Hoss


----------



## biobiohunter (Jan 10, 2012)

Great buck you have there!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 10, 2012)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## willie (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow!  Congratulations.


----------



## BASS1FUN (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice, congrats


----------



## DeepweR (Jan 10, 2012)

thats a goodun!


----------



## Joe r (Jan 11, 2012)

nice one!!


----------



## kaylabug (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for everyones compliments.


----------



## bam_bam (Jan 11, 2012)

Fine Buck!!! Congrats.


----------



## SouthernYankee (Jan 11, 2012)

lots of mass


----------



## kaylabug (Jan 11, 2012)

Is this the same bam bam I met at River Creek WMA back in 2008?


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 11, 2012)

great buck congrats, man he looks old.


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 11, 2012)

nice thick buck brotha!!


----------



## firemanny (Jan 12, 2012)

Absolute stud.....you will enjoy that memory for life!   Congrats


----------



## Ole Crip (Jan 12, 2012)

Nice he is a stud...


----------



## cmk07c (Jan 18, 2012)

That there Clark is a beaut! (Cousin Eddie Voice) But seriously dang fine deer!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jan 18, 2012)

Nice buck, and awesome mass. Congrats!!


----------



## kaylabug (Jan 18, 2012)

Thanks guys.


----------



## TROUT HOUND (Jan 18, 2012)

Heck of a deer!  Congrats!


----------



## jf950y (Jan 20, 2012)

Very good mass great deer.


----------



## Son (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice, those kind don't come around often. Silver Lake Management area is just up the canal from me.


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think that is a great buck and to take him on public land should be a huge sense of accomplishment.


----------



## Buck killers Wife (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice Buck.Congrats.


----------



## TurkeyBird (Feb 13, 2012)

A 140" buck is a tremendous trophy in the great state of GA!  Congrats!


----------



## BPowell92 (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice buck


----------



## southernwhitetailMD (Feb 13, 2012)

Congrats, heck of a deer!


----------



## kaylabug (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks guys and girls for the compliments.


----------



## Romo (Feb 17, 2012)

nice buck


----------



## flatwoodsgobbler (Feb 17, 2012)

Congrats!!


----------

